# Brew & Brownie. York.



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

http://www.brewandbrownie.co.uk/

Have been going here on and off for a year to sample their amazing pancake stacks, always had decaf loose leaf tea though so can't comment on their coffee (yet) but reading their intro page...

"Our coffee is sourced from a fantastic artisan roastery Carvetii Coffee, situated in the Lake District they love coffee and care about the sustainability of where their beans are sourced, take a look...http://www.carvetiicoffee.co.uk/"

..and from going there they advertise that they have the temperature set to give the best shots. I haven't noticed what equipment they use (there are some pics on their gallery page..










What I will say is it is usually packed! We sometimes have to walk round the block or wait outside to get a seat. It is very popular.

If you are on Farcebook take a look and try not to drool over the pictures..

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Brew-Brownie/412398068856876?ref=br_tf

Easy to find as it's opposite the museum gardens main entrance on Lendle Bridge. The is a car park in Queen Street at the other end of the museum gardens if you are driving so there's no excuse not to visit (except if you're not visiting York anyway..)

Here's a blog after googling... http://carvetiiblog.com/2013/08/


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Went in today for breakfast with my partner (American pancake stack with bacon, maple syrup and blueberries). We had to stand around for about 25 mins to wait for a table as it was packed, usually is but worth the wait.

we usually have a pot of de-caf tea each as my partner doesn't like coffee but I decided to have an Americano. Had a sip as is then added a little splash of mile to round it off a bit and a couple of demerara cubes (I'm full of cold at the min and wanted something sweet).

The coffee is freshly ground, they don't use a doser grinder so hasn't gone stale by the time it's brewed. I really enjoyed it, it had a lovely fruity side to it - not bitter or sour. Very tasty. If it wasn't for that I have lots of coffee at home I would have maybe bought a bag from them - though they only have big bags for £24 (online from Carvetii they have 250g and 500g for £5.75 or £9.75 respectively).

Espresso blend info..

"Our current espresso blend is a 50/50 split between Fazenda Pedra Redonda, a pulped natural coffee from Brazil, and Cyiya, a fully washed coffee from Rwanda. The Pedra Redonda brings hints of sesame alongside some chocolate and raisin flavours, while the Cyiya has orange and toffee tones. Overall the espresso has an abundance of sweetness."

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0105/2462/files/Seasonal_Espresso_Blend_Jan_15.pdf?3086


----------



## menandcoffee (Feb 18, 2015)

Would love to try this place. thanks for the review!


----------

